# Moulding Plane Blade



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

First off I want to say that you all were right in saying that hand planes are addicting not only to collect but also to refinish! I was wondering if any of you knew or have heard of how they make/made molding plane blades... Any info you know is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## old toymaker (Mar 15, 2009)

Fine Woodworking has an article on building just this type of plane. It is on match joints, T&G, but using the same technique you can make any profile. If you are not fimiliar with the magazine it is excellent. Great learning tool. Over the years they have run a few articles on making planes. They even inspired me to try and now and going to try my third one. First ones works great.
Good luck.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

you don't happen to have the link to it?


----------



## old toymaker (Mar 15, 2009)

Do a Google search, you will get several sites for FineWoodworking.com all will eventually take you to the on line magazine.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

alright, good to know, Thanks!


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Molding or moulding plane irons are filed to a contour that must match the plane's sole. They are then tempered and ground and sharpened.

You cannot use a molding plane iron in anything that it does not match. You can make a beading scratch plane with card scraper or saw blade steel and a simple holder. Check out Roy Underhill's Woorwright Shop books and public TV show.


----------

